

Comcast will reportedly buy Time Warner Cable - radley
http://www.theverge.com/2014/2/12/5406936/comcast-will-reportedly-buy-time-warner-cable

======
WaterSponge
That makes for a rather large "content and subscriber" stick to wave around.

